# Divorce after 21 Years



## Savannah101 (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been married for 21 years and I am ready to give up the marriage. Within the last 3 to 4 months my husband is displaying anger towards me. I asked why is he acting so different towards me. He tells me that I chose to spend more time with his family than him and I know how he feels about his family, which is so silly to me. He's going back to some childhood things feeling one sibling was treated better than him. Most kids feel that a parent favor one kid over another. His pattern changed a little he start hanging out with his so called buddies now and my husband was the type that woud be home all the time. I've tried talking explain to my husband the way I feel and he tells me he doesn't want to hear it and he is not doing anything. 

We are only have sex 2 to 4 times in a year and we are sleeping in separate rooms. He told me I started it and I told him that the reason I slept in the other room because I would fall alseep while watching TV, but when I mention that I wanted to sleelp back in the room he tells he got used to sleeping in the bed by himself. I feel as if I am living alone, so why stay?

I asked and told him we should talk to a marriage counselor he was against this 100%. 

I am so unhappy I hate living here. I come home from work no one to talk to. I just go down to other room and stay in here until the next day. I've attempted to talk to my husband many times and he just talk very brief to me and than tell me he's watching his game or trying to read the sports on the internet. I am at the point that I am best to go directly downstairs and just ignore him all togother. My husband would not miss me at all.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh you poor thing!

Sounds like someone forgot to bury the dead carcass of your marriage? Once you get the foul thing in the ground, you will be much happier.

Seriously, if you H is content with this kind of marriage, there isn't a damn thing you can do to fix it!


----------

